# T-Touch Workshop Surrey 26th November 2011



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am attending below T Touch workshop and I was wondering if anyone else might be interested in the surrounding areas 

TTOUCH UK Dogs

26th November 2011
11.00am - 5.30pm

£50 per person with/without a dog

Course notes and refreshments provided

'Tellington TTouch Bodywork and Groundwork'. Tellington TTouch Training - helping your dog become more balanced emotionally, mentally and physically. Help your dog to overcome problems such as noise sensitivity, separation anxiety and lack of confidence. Ease joint stiffness, release tension and improve circulation. Improve co-ordination, focus and athletic ability.

** This workshop can be taken as half day courses. See details above **

The Jurgens Centre
Harvest Road
Englefield Green
Egham
Surrey
TW20 0QR

Kerry Jenkinson 
Tel: 020 8393 0143
Mobile: 07702 565073
Email: Kerry Jenkinson [email protected]

TTOUCH UK Courses and Workshops for Companion Animals


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK. Even if it bankrupts me :crying:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Would love to but - SURREY?? Long way for me, would have to be overnight, will deffo think about it though as I love this sort of stuff.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> OK. Even if it bankrupts me :crying:


Yay  Now email the lady your name and address and Ruperts name and breed and any likes or dislikes and she will send you out a pack 

Im sooo excited



Ceearott said:


> Would love to but - SURREY?? Long way for me, would have to be overnight, will deffo think about it though as I love this sort of stuff.


Oooo that would be lovely to meet you 
I know Kilo's mum did one in the North recently but obv we wouldnt be there whcih makes it all the more worthwhile :wink:

I love this kind of thing too as you know, been meaning to get on one for ages and this is the first one that hasnt clashed with a show so I thought right thats it Im doing it.

My main hope is that the techniques that I learn to use on a big dog like Willow I can then bring home and translate to a little dog like Percy 
Would love for it to help with his barking


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Yay  Now email the lady your name and address and Ruperts name and breed and any likes or dislikes and she will send you out a pack
> 
> Im sooo excited


What do you mean likes and dislikes?! Can you post her email address so I don't mess it up and email the wrong person please 

I'm gonna need to do lots of over time at work with this lot..!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I LOVED the one I did.....hope you enjoy it as much .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> What do you mean likes and dislikes?! Can you post her email address so I don't mess it up and email the wrong person please
> 
> I'm gonna need to do lots of over time at work with this lot..!


Sorry I though I put it in the first one  Have edited it now
[email protected]

I was confused over the likes and dislikes thing
I preume they mean, people, dogs, or their bodies being touched etc

Hang on Ill find what I put

She asked;

If you would like to book a place please could you email contact details, telephone numbers, address, (in case of email problems confirmation and details of how to pay will be sent by post), and at the same time let me have details of which of your dogs you would like to bring and any issues, likes or dislikes they might have.

and I replied ;
I would bring my golden retriever from the picture, she will be two then, she is great with all people and dogs and has her Gold Good Citizen certificate.



Dogless said:


> I LOVED the one I did.....hope you enjoy it as much .


Yay thats great to hear. Really super excited now.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you have to take a dog??


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Do you have to take a dog??


No 
Its just an option


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I am attending below T Touch workshop and I was wondering if anyone else might be interested in the surrounding areas
> 
> TTOUCH UK Dogs
> 
> ...


You know I'm defintely coming babe  x x x Can't wait.

Question... When do we have to pay by?....


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Do you have to take a dog??





babycham2002 said:


> No
> Its just an option


I think that that is a course for dog owners but better is to ask because you may need a vet permission if massage for your dog will be given for someone else. Under the Veterinary Act (1966) it is illegal for any person, other than the owner of the animal, to treat an animal unless the permission of the animals Veterinary Surgeon is given.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bumping


----------

